# "α"



## Ancolie

"α" με ψιλή πνεύμα και τόνο.
Ένας στρατιώτης γυρίζει στην πατρίδα του · "Θαπρεπε να έχουν οι γλάστρες γαρύφαλα, στα μονοπάτια ναναι φυτρωμένες μαργαρίτες και ανθισμένες κάπαρες, ακόμα και μέσα στην καρδιά του χειμώνα α λάχαινε"


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Ancolie said:


> "α" με ψιλή πνεύμα και τόνο.
> Ένας στρατιώτης γυρίζει στην πατρίδα του · "Θαπρεπε να έχουν οι γλάστρες γαρύφαλα, στα μονοπάτια ναναι φυτρωμένες μαργαρίτες και ανθισμένες κάπαρες, ακόμα και μέσα στην καρδιά του χειμώνα α λάχαινε"



α = αν. Το τελικό νυ αφομοιώνεται φωνητικά στο λάμδα που ακολούθει και δε δηλώνεται στη γραφή καθώς δεν ακούγεται.


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ, αλλά…δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά… "même si, dans son coeur,... ???


----------



## Ancolie

Νομίζω πως κατάλαβα · Ακόμα και αν ήταν χειμώνας μέσα στην καρδιά του ?


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

«Μέσα στην καρδιά του χειμώνα» σημαίνει καταχείμωνα, στη μέση του χειμώνα, ας πούμε τέλη Δεκέμβρη-αρχές Φλεβάρη, ξέρω γω, όταν κάνει ιδιαίτερα κρύο δηλαδή και θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα... αναπάντεχο να βρεις κάπου ανθισμένα λουλουδάκια και άλλα τέτοια ανοιξιάτικα πράγματα.

Αν κατάλαβα σωστά δηλαδή, ο στρατιώτης σκέφτεται ότι θα πρέπει να τον υποδεχτούν στο σπίτι του στολίζοντάς το με αυτά τα φυτά, ακόμη και σε περίπτωση που τύχει (αν λάχαινε) να φτάσει σπίτι κατά τους χειμωνιάτικους μήνες.


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ ! Δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι χειμώνα ήταν γενική και"του" ήταν άρθρο".


----------



## Perseas

Μία άλλη πρόταση:
_*Καμιά φορά λάχαινε (τύχαινε)* ακόμα και μέσα στην καρδιά του χειμώνα να είναι φυτρωμένα λουλούδια κλπ._



Ancolie said:


> "Θαπρεπε να έχουν οι γλάστρες γαρύφαλα, στα  μονοπάτια ναναι φυτρωμένες μαργαρίτες και ανθισμένες κάπαρες, ακόμα και  μέσα στην καρδιά του χειμώνα *α λάχαινε*"


----------



## Ancolie

Αυτό το κείμενο είναι η πρώτη σελίδα του μυθιστορήματος " Η δασκάλα με τα χρυσά μάτια" το Μυριβήλη.
Μου φαίνεται ότι όλʹαυτές οι σκέψεις είναι μέσα στο μυάλο του, ότι είναι όνειρα · θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν αυτά τα λουλουδια, ακόμα και αν ο γυρισμός του λάχαινε το χειμώνα.


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Perseas said:


> Μία άλλη πρόταση:
> _*Καμιά φορά λάχαινε (τύχαινε)* ακόμα και μέσα στην καρδιά του χειμώνα να είναι φυτρωμένα λουλούδια κλπ._



Χμμμ... Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση όμως τι θα σήμαινε η φράση «Θάπρεπε»;

Νομίζω ότι ο Ancolie πρέπει να έχει δίκιο και όλα αυτά τα σενάρια με γλάστρες κτλ παίζονται μέσα στο μυαλό του στρατιώτη - άλλωστε δε νομίζω να μπορεί στην πραγματικότητα να πετύχει κανείς να κάνει την κάπαρη να ανθίσει το χειμώνα...


----------



## Perseas

Nikolaos_Kandidatos said:


> Αν κατάλαβα σωστά δηλαδή, ο στρατιώτης σκέφτεται ότι θα πρέπει να τον υποδεχτούν στο σπίτι του στολίζοντάς το με αυτά τα φυτά, ακόμη και σε περίπτωση που τύχει (αν λάχαινε) να φτάσει σπίτι κατά τους χειμωνιάτικους μήνες.


Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, απλά δεν μπορώ να φτάσω σ' αυτό το συμπέρασμα μόνο από το περιεχόμενο του αποσπάσματος.


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Perseas said:


> Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, απλά δεν μπορώ να φτάσω σ' αυτό το συμπέρασμα μόνο από το περιεχόμενο του αποσπάσματος.



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, εννοείται  Αυτό που παραθέτεις αποτελεί μια απλή εικασία εκ μέρους μου, απλά πιστεύω ότι ούτως ή άλλως οι γλάστρες υπάρχουν μόνο στη φαντασία του στρατιώτη. Το αν και με ποιον τρόπο συσχετίζονται με την επιστροφή του στο σπίτι του είναι άλλο ζήτημα που μπορεί να διαλευκανθεί μόνο με εξέταση των ευρύτερων συμφραζόμενων του αποσπάσματος..


----------



## Perseas

Nikolaos_Kandidatos said:


> Χμμμ... Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση όμως τι θα σήμαινε η φράση «Θάπρεπε»;


Κατά τη γνώμη μου: Ο στρατιώτης επιστρέφει στο σπίτι του σε εποχή που υπάρχουν ανθισμένα λουλούδια (άρα Μάρτιο, Απρίλιο; -- δεν έχω και το βιβλίο), και επομένως περιμένει ότι θα τα δει όταν φτάσει.

Κάποια μάλιστα ανθίζουν και μέσα στην καρδιά του χειμώνα, *αν λάχει* (*αν τύχει* ο χειμώνας να είναι πιο ήπιος).


Nikolaos_Kandidatos said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο Ancolie πρέπει να έχει δίκιο και όλα αυτά τα σενάρια με γλάστρες κτλ παίζονται μέσα στο μυαλό του στρατιώτη - άλλωστε δε νομίζω να μπορεί στην πραγματικότητα να πετύχει κανείς να κάνει την κάπαρη να ανθίσει το χειμώνα...


----------



## Ancolie

file:///Users/michelerumeau/Desktop/Η δασκάλα με τα χρυσά μάτια.pdf

Να η πρώτη σελίδα!


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Ancolie said:


> file:///Users/michelerumeau/Desktop/Η δασκάλα με τα χρυσά μάτια.pdf
> 
> Να η πρώτη σελίδα!



Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δε μου ανοίγει ο σύνδεσμος...


----------



## Ancolie

Έστειλα το κείμενο στο Περσεα σʹένα "private message" : ζήτησε του το αν θες


----------



## Perseas

Από το pm του/της Ancolie:



> "Τόσα χρονιά. Έτσι που τη λαχτάρηξε, την ονειρεύτηκε τούτη την επίσημη  ώρα του γυρισμού. Μέσα στο χαράκωμα. Στα Νοσοκμεία. Στις πορείες. Έπρεπε  νάναι *καλοκαίρι* πάνω στο νησί. Ανάσταση στην ψυχή και στη φύση.Θάπρεπε  να έχουν οι γλάστρες γαρύφαλα, στα μονοπάτια νάναι φυτρωμένες μαργαρίτες  και ανθισμένες κάππαρες, ακόμα και μέσα στην καρδιά του χειμώνα ά  λάχαινε. Όλα νάναι γιορτερά. Η θάλασσα, τα χορευτικά βουνά, ο ουρανός.  Ρωμαντικά ωραία. Ποσες φορές ονειρεύτηκε τούτη την ευτυχία, που μόνο  αυτός μπορούσε να ζυγιάσει την αξία τη στη φλουροζυγαριά της νοσταλγίας.  Να. Ένα χουχλιδάκι νάναι, ανεκατωμένο μέσα στην αμμουδιά της λεσβιακής  ακρογιαλιάς. Τίποτʹάλλο από ένα ταπεινό χουχλιδάκι. Κανένας να μην το  ξαίρει, να ζει μέσα στο ασήμαντο τσόφλι του απόμερα από το μάτι του  Θεού. Όμως να γυρίσει πια πίσω. Νάναι εκεί. Στο γιαλό του νησιού, μέσα  στο ήλιο του νησιού, βρεγμένος από τη θάλασσα του, παχνισμένος από την  ασημιάν αλισάχνη του νησιού.
> Και τώρα, τι αλλιώτικα που είταν όλα.
> Το βαπόρι φουτάρισε…..



Άρα είναι καλοκαίρι στο νησί. Κατά τ' άλλα μένω σε όσα έγραψα στην τελευταία μου απάντηση (#12).


----------



## Ancolie

Συγγνώμη, αλλά λέει " έπρεπε νάναι καλοκαίρι". Και πιο κάτω · "Και τώρα, τι αλλιώτικα που είταν όλα"


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Perseas said:


> Από το pm του/της Ancolie:
> 
> Άρα είναι καλοκαίρι στο νησί. Κατά τ' άλλα μένω σε όσα έγραψα στην τελευταία μου απάντηση (#12).



Ωραία, ευχαριστώ! Λοιπόν, έτσι όπως το ερμηνεύω, επιμένω ότι όλα τα σημάδια του καλοκαιριού που αναφέρει ο στρατιώτης-αφηγητής είναι ένα φαντασιακό ιδανικό που έχει πλάσει στο μυαλό του για την ώρα του γυρισμού του, όχι (απαραίτητα) αυτό που πραγματικά θα συναντήσει όταν γυρίσει. Δεν «είναι» καλοκαίρι, αλλά «θα έπρεπε» να είναι καλοκαίρι στο νησί για να είναι όλα έτσι όπως τα θέλει αυτός. Μέχρι και το σημείο που μιλά για το κοχύλι, δεν ξέρουμε ποια θα είναι η πραγματικότητα.

Όμως, όπως παρατηρεί ο Ancolie, μετά έρχεται η πρόταση «τι αλλοιώτικα που ήταν όλα» και μας δίνει την εντύπωση ότι το ιδανικό αυτό μάλλον δεν θα αντιστοιχήσει τελικά στην πραγματικότητα. Όμως, θα έπρεπε να διαβάσουμε και τη συνέχεια.


----------



## Perseas

Εντάξει, αφού ξαναδιάβασα το απόσπασμα αναθεωρώ: 
 Κάπως έτσι φανταζόταν, ονειρευόταν την επιστροφή στο νησί του, δηλαδή να είναι καλοκαίρι, να είναι ανθισμένα τα λουλούδια κλπ. κλπ. Τώρα όμως όλα είναι αλλιώτικα.

Πάντως, για το «α λάχαινε» (που είναι και το θέμα μας) κρατάω αυτό που έγραψα στην απάντηση #12.


----------



## Ancolie

Συμφωνώ με σας, Περσεα και Νικολαο, και σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την υπομόνη και πείσμα σας


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Ancolie: Να' σαι καλά! 

Περσέα: Δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος για το «α λάχαινε», αλλά είναι πολύ λεπτό το ζήτημα - μπορεί να έχω άδικο ή ακόμη και να εννοώ το ίδιο πράγμα που σκέφτεσαι κι εσύ χωρίς να το έχω αντιληφθεί. Πάντως, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση!


----------

